# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Trump decries "Reckless anti-vaccine rhetoric, anti-vaccine conspiracy theories"

## Ender

*Trump decries "Reckless anti-vaccine rhetoric, anti-vaccine conspiracy theories"*
September 24, 2020


President Trump at a rally in Winston-Salem, NC on 9/8/2020 decried what he described as "reckless anti-vaccine rhetoric" and anti-vaccine conspiracy theories."

Excerpt:

"Biden and Kamala Harris are undermining science and risking countless lives with their reckless anti vaccine rhetoric -that's what they're talking about. So now they know we have it. And it's only a small amount of time. So instead of saying 'that's a great thing we're gonna save lives,' they're trying to disparage it. And they're trying to make it politics. And they're trying to do so. And now what's gonna happen is we'll have it, and people won't want to take it. And that's really bad. Okay? That's really bad. But the Biden-Harris effort to spread anti-vaccine conspiracy theories, only because they know we're close to putting it out and getting it out there, we're gonna get it out fast. The vaccine will be safe, these are the greatest companies in the world that do this - the greatest labs, the greatest doctors. It'll be effective, and it'll be delivered before the end of the year; and maybe as I said much sooner than that."

Watch the video at the link. They have also post the previous comments that Trump has made on the covid-19 vaccine, below.
https://nofacemask.blogspot.com/2020...i-vaccine.html

----------


## dannno

Do you really not understand the nuance of what is happening here?

----------


## Michael Landon

> Do you really not understand the nuance of what is happening here?


I don't.  Can you explain it to me?  

Please note, I'm being serious and not sarcastic.

- ML

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I don't.  Can you explain it to me?  
> 
> Please note, I'm being serious and not sarcastic.
> 
> - ML


Another contrived partisan divide. Both sides want vaccines for the most part, but Orange Man vaccine bad. There won't be a good vaccine until the Harris Administration takes over, and then, instead of advising caution over Orange Man vaccine, the Harris injection will be mandatory.

----------


## RonZeplin

If you don't take the Fauci Warp Speed 666 vax, you're a Biden supporter.

----------


## nikcers

200k to 1.7 million deaths were the original estimates. I guess democrats would prefer a million more deaths.

----------


## dannno

> I don't.  Can you explain it to me?  
> 
> Please note, I'm being serious and not sarcastic.
> 
> - ML


Trump was attacked for being anti-vax. Trump was saying that babies get too many vaccines too close together, and it causes autism. The media attacks anyone who ever questions vaccines or vaccine companies. 

Now the media is saying that the vaccine might be risky or dangerous.. even though they are being produced by the same companies.

You really can't see it?

The media is willing to do anything, and I mean ANYTHING.. even attack one of their most sacred cows.. just to get rid of Trump. Just like they would have done to Ron Paul. 

Why? Did you see his rally in Florida today? He went on and on and on about the endless wars, and bringing our troops home.

----------


## nikcers

> Trump was attacked for being anti-vax. Trump was saying that babies get too many vaccines too close together, and it causes autism. The media attacks anyone who ever questions vaccines or vaccine companies. 
> 
> Now the media is saying that the vaccine might be risky or dangerous.. even though they are being produced by the same companies.
> 
> You really can't see it?
> 
> The media is willing to do anything, and I mean ANYTHING.. even attack one of their most sacred cows.. just to get rid of Trump. Just like they would have done to Ron Paul. 
> 
> Why? Did you see his rally in Florida today? He went on and on and on about the endless wars, and bringing our troops home.


They argued that we should be locked down and install tracking software on our phones until we get a vaccine because they didn't think one could be developed this fast. They want to make the new normal permanent because it benefits some people economically and gives politicans unlimited power.

----------


## donnay

> Trump was attacked for being anti-vax. Trump was saying that babies get too many vaccines too close together, and it causes autism. The media attacks anyone who ever questions vaccines or vaccine companies. 
> 
> Now the media is saying that the vaccine might be risky or dangerous.. even though they are being produced by the same companies.
> 
> You really can't see it?
> 
> The media is willing to do anything, and I mean ANYTHING.. even attack one of their most sacred cows.. just to get rid of Trump. Just like they would have done to Ron Paul. 
> 
> Why? Did you see his rally in Florida today? He went on and on and on about the endless wars, and bringing our troops home.



Anything Orange-man suggests is bad.  He is able to turn the tables on them, it really is that simple--he has made the radicals, that normally push vaccines, anti-vaxxers.

----------


## RonZeplin

Warp Speed Creepy.  



You're either with  the FauciJuice 666 vax, or you're with Joe Biden.  

NOTA, none of the above.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Democrats prove that they aren't as pro vaccine as they say they are.  They refuse to take one created by the Trump administration, but if we had a Democratic administration they would take it without second thoughts.

----------


## dannno

> Democrats prove that they aren't as pro vaccine as they say they are.  They refuse to take one created by the Trump administration, but if we had a Democratic administration they would take it without second thoughts.


And they would tie you down or put you in prison if you didn't. These people are sick.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LZlK7uE_5M

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Do you really not understand the nuance of what is happening here?


His nuances often get misunderstood.

Trump's primary goal, or of any Prez for that matter, is to save lives and defend against all seen/unseen invasions  (even though some people are not happy about tweet calling wearing masks 'patriotic').
On some other issues he flip-flops but has shown tremendous conssistency when it comes to putting America First by way of supporting their vaccination A$AP:

*Trump WH orders FDA chief to authorize Pfizer vaccine Friday or submit his resignation*
White  House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows on Friday told Stephen Hahn,  the  commissioner of the Food and Drug Administration, to submit his   resignation if the agency does not clear the nation’s first coronavirus   vaccine by day’s end, according to people familiar with the situation   who spoke on the condition of anonymity because they were not authorized   to discuss what happened.

The  threat came on the same day that President Trump tweeted that the  FDA  is “a big, old, slow turtle” in its handling of vaccines, while   exhorting Commissioner Stephen Hahn to “get the dam vaccines out NOW.”   He added: “Stop playing games and start saving lives!!!”


*How Trump uses blood libel rhetoric against ‘invisible enemy’* April 20, 2020 

        Once we OPEN UP OUR GREAT COUNTRY, and it will be sooner rather than  later, the horror of the Invisible Enemy, except for those that sadly  lost a family member or friend, must be quickly forgotten. Our Economy  will BOOM, perhaps like never before!!!— Donald J. Trump  April 8, 2020

forward.com/culture/444275/how-trump-uses-blood-libel-rhetoric-against-invisible-enemy/



Trump administration: Employers can require workers to get COVID-19 vaccine

----------


## LibertyEagle

https://twitter.com/i/status/1343673202971717644

----------


## PAF

> Do you really not understand the nuance of what is happening here?







Here ya go Bill and Melinda, $4 Billion gifted to GAVI, courtesy of the tax-payers out of their “relief” bill; I told you I could shoot somebody and not lose any voters!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Another contrived partisan divide. Both sides want vaccines for the most part, but Orange Man vaccine bad. There won't be a good vaccine until the Harris Administration takes over, and then, instead of advising caution over Orange Man vaccine, the Harris injection will be mandatory.


Almost one year later, nailed it.

----------


## jmdrake

> Another contrived partisan divide. Both sides want vaccines for the most part, but Orange Man vaccine bad. There won't be a good vaccine until the Harris Administration takes over, and then, instead of advising caution over Orange Man vaccine, the Harris injection will be mandatory.





> Almost one year later, nailed it.


So....does that make Trump a patsy that got played or a willing participant in the deception?  But yeah it was a scheme.  Anyone could see this coming from a mile away.  Trump said the vaccine would be ready by November.  The vaccine companies said that was not possible.  Dr. Fauci said it would take at least 18 months are more.  Then *in November* about a week or so after the election, it was announced the vaccine was ready.  By January Dr. Fraudci was saying it was safe and effective.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Another contrived partisan divide. Both sides want vaccines for the most part, but *Orange Man vaccine bad*. There won't be a good vaccine until the Harris Administration takes over, and then, instead of advising caution over Orange Man vaccine, the Harris injection will be mandatory.


Thought Harris had said she won't trust Orange Man vaccine.. how time and politics change people.

But it's not always partisan, lately among increasing number of GOPers/conservatives Orange Needler Bad  sentiment has been surgent.

----------


## dannno

> I don't.  Can you explain it to me?  
> 
> Please note, I'm being serious and not sarcastic.
> 
> - ML


Hope you understand now.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> So....does that make Trump a patsy that got played or a willing participant in the deception?


Hard to say, maybe a little from column A and little from column B?

All I know is he had rocks in his head pushing this jab nonsense.

----------


## BortSimpson

> Another contrived partisan divide. Both sides want vaccines for the most part, but Orange Man vaccine bad. There won't be a good vaccine until the Harris Administration takes over, and then, instead of advising caution over Orange Man vaccine, the Harris injection will be mandatory.


I wonder if we could argue "vax mandates are a terrible idea because, even though we know Biden/Harris are saints who have everyone's best interest in mind, what if Trump (or someone like him) gets back in office one day?  We can't allow POTUS to have such power!"

FTR, I don't like Trump.  I'm just thinking this argument could potentially appeal to some people.

----------

